# Microsoft on verge of releasing XP Service Pack 2



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.computerweekly.com/artic...iChannelID=126&liFlavourID=1&sSearch=&nPage=1 

Windows XP Service Pack 2


----------



## Kasdar (Aug 17, 2004)

You can currently get SP2 at www.microsoft.com/sp2preview as long as you dont mind downloading a 200+mb file, just download the network installation pack. Otherwise it should be released within the next few weeks as a smaller pack depending on what you need in the windows update.


----------

